# Here he is again!



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Im hoping that third time is a charm. Here he is i hope that the pictures are much better.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

those are some good stack photos of him, he is nice


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

he is only 6 months OLD OH MY HUGH


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

What a gorgeous pup


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

hes about 65 lbs now.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Gorgeous pup - he has very expressive eyes.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Lovely coat, nice ears, very expressive face. confident looking....
lovely dog!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Born to be a star, I'd say!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I love his eyes. My Sable girl Bella has lighter eyes like that. I have heard that it is "undesirable" but i personally really like it! He is very handsome!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is gorgeous!

nice topline, looks to have a nice ear and tail set, rear and front angulation seemt to be good, would like to see darker eyes, nice shiny coat, great bone, overall great looking male!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Excellent bone. It is the first thing I see. Masculine young male with OK withers, good topline though his croup should be longer. Very good shoulder angulation, but with a short upper arm (will limit reach). Good angulation in rear. Good pasterns and feet. Beautiful deep rich color that will get darker as he ages. My biggest complaint it the total lack of tuck up. Makes him look very cobby and square.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks all, i really appreciate your input! what is a tuck up?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How the underline goes from the chest up into the belly and then into the flanks (where the back leg and body meet in the skin fold).


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Oh I think I see what you mean, could it be it looks that way because there is a lot of fur there? Or am i off base? LOL and i've been told he's kinda fat.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, the fur does make him look even fuller and, yes, he is a bit chunky.







I had a bitch that was of similar structure and she also didn't have a tuck up even when thin.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

LOL I know he's a chunky monkey, Im starting them on RAW so i cant wait to see the results. So he probably doesnt have a tuck up. I really appreciate everyones honest opinion!


----------

